# feeding a 2 frame mating nuc?



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Don't split them that small and use a frame feeder. You will have to measure.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Use separate inner covers for each section, drill hole size of a soda pop bottle lid in center, use staple gun to make a couple small holes in lid, fill with syrup, insert into hole when you need to feed, (otherwise cover with small scrap wood), then cover over entire thing with another super and top cover. 

You will need to feed to stimulate queen to go mate, etc. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## crgshhn (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks drlonzo. Could i cut a smallish hole over each section like you said but use a pint jar with a few small holes in lid instead of the pop bottle?


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

crgshhn said:


> Thanks drlonzo. Could i cut a smallish hole over each section like you said but use a pint jar with a few small holes in lid instead of the pop bottle?


Sure can as long as your not allowing the bees to intermingle from one section into another.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Pouring a bit of syrup on the bottom just before dark works pretty well. For a mating nuc when I'm just trying to get a queen to mate, I only need to feed a tablespoon or so. I put a dixie cup (the conical type) mashed just enough to fit between the frames and put just a bit of syrup in them.


----------



## crgshhn (Apr 6, 2015)

That is a novel way to get the syrup in there MB. Might have to try that in a couple of the 2 frame sections and compare to the others. 

Thanks so much for the replies. I'm excited to try Q mating this year after doing some grafting and using/sharing Q cells last year.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I agree with EastSideBuzz. I'd use one partition, with 3 frames and a frame feeder on each side. I'd probably put a double screen board on the bottom, placed over a strong increaser colony. The bees will fare better with 3 frames. The brood cluster is more normal, the new queen will be more likely to lay a regular pattern sooner.

Separate inner covers with feed buckets or jars over the holes. 

Break the patty in half, placing the halves near the ends, so to let them access it from the center.


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

Do it during the locust/poplar flow. If you do it after, they will be too small and get robbed and next thing you know, you'll have wax moth mess. I know from experience. If you mate her that small, after she starts laying, add another capped brood comb. I understand wanting as many colonies startup as possible, but too small and they never take off and get going without help.


----------

